# R32 GTR Gurney Flap Spoiler extension - Ideally carbon



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone got one of the above?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

try Nengun mate


----------

